# Post Election 2016 Ammo Prices



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I decided to keep a close eye on ammo prices now that the 2016 Elections are over. The common presumption is that ammo prices (and firearm) will stabilize or go down. It will be interesting to see if that is true or not.

Here is a link to ammoseek.com. It appears that (for example) 5.56 x 45 mm NATO 55 grain is going for .33-.36 cents per round. It'll be interesting to see what happens over the next 2-3 months.

5.56x45mm nato ammo rifle


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

It would have been my guess hilda's election would raise them and trumps election should lower them? Why would that be wrong? What would prevent them from going down now? 

I've commented before on California which is 10% of the national market; the residents of CA have until December 31 (2017) (yes next year) to mail order and buy ammo without a new required state license and background check ($25 minimum). That should not be putting any pressure on ammo sales now since its a year away; and there will be court challenges to it. In fact its been struck down before so lets hope. Still prices ought to be on the slide back to reality now?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ammo price is going to spike as the liberals buy it by the case.

Wait a minute; the mostly live in metropolitan areas where guns are not allowed. What was I thinking?


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I decided to keep a close eye on ammo prices now that the 2016 Elections are over. The common presumption is that ammo prices (and firearm) will stabilize or go down. It will be interesting to see if that is true or not.
> 
> Here is a link to ammoseek.com. It appears that (for example) 5.56 x 45 mm NATO 55 grain is going for .33-.36 cents per round. It'll be interesting to see what happens over the next 2-3 months.
> 
> 5.56x45mm nato ammo rifle


It is curious. I hope we get some stabilization in the .22 LR department, I miss going to walmart and picking up a brick for the weekend, that just doesn't happen anymore.

Semi auto prices are down for AR's and you can find decently priced handguns but I'm curious if the big name brands like Glock, Sig, and H&K are going drop in price. I've also noticed that revolvers and some lever guns are higher than Ar's//Semi auto pistols. I wonder whats going to happen to that market.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I like Hornady .45 acp JHP so I decided to watch their prices specifically and see what happens. Depending on the website/supplier it appears that today a good average price range is from .73 to .93 cents per round. I'm curious as to what will happen in the short term future.

Bear in mind that my philosophy is buy regularly a box or 3 then periodically buy bulk. My goal is to see if anything changes for the good or if certain fundamentals are such that price increases and inflation continue to be inevitable.

45acp ammo handgun Hornady 230 grains


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

From what I understand Manufacturers were in production overdrive and were preparing to flood the market with ammunition, magazines , silencers, SBR parts etc. Now they are sitting on very large surpluses. As these surfeits start trickling into the post-election market we can anticipate prices to fall for a time. With what I hope is a thaw in our relations with Russia (not that I want us to be all cozy) my hopes are that more 7.62X54R and X39 will free up in these warehouses and start to show back up on shelves. I am set well but I bought this M-39 and it deserves it's own crate.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Around here, 5.56 NATO and 7.62x39 is running the same as a month ago, $.50 avg. a round each.

I think after the first and the Donald is seated, the prices will decline a bit.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Still no 40 round box of tulamo 7.62x39 at wally world. I am also waiting for price drop to happen. My next project are lever action rifle, a pair of ruger super blackhawk and a chiapa 3 barrel shotgun.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

6811 said:


> Still no 40 round box of tulamo 7.62x39 at wally world. I am also waiting for price drop to happen. My next project are lever action rifle, a pair of ruger super blackhawk and a chiapa 3 barrel shotgun.


Yes Sir 6811, 
I've been looking at Ruger Blackhawks Stainless in a 5.5" barrel for a while now. We've got so many other things on our list but one of these days I'm going to make it happen! Sweet Revolver is an understatement!

View attachment 29497


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Depends on how the protest go... they could fuel a run on ammo and guns as even liberals get scared


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

We have a gun show at the end of this month coming here. It should be an interesting gauge as to prices and gun availability. They will be back in December.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I gave up on gun shows. I just didn't need pork rinds or handmade leather goods.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Yesterday Farm and Fleet had boxes .22 , 50 rounds for $10.99 , outrageous, glad I stocked up 5 years ago. A brick of 500 was $10.00.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I am going to wait a while. Still too much uncertainty and stupid people.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

I have given up on buying locally with Ammo. I have found a few brands that I have decided to stick with because they just work. I can pick it up locally but I end up paying anywhere from 7 to 20 cents a round more. I Have stopped buying 3 or 4 boxes at a time because I am saving alot just buying bulk online.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I'm well provisioned and on the sidelines until there is a significant drop, something along the lines of 20-30%. I'm curious to see what deals are offered for Black Friday. Last year there were great online sales for all things AR ... except for ammo. I truly don't need a damn thing but a sweet deal could get me to wanting. Always.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

At Wallyworld I get 7.62 NATO for $7.49/20 or .38/round for ZQ1. In fact we got off early today so we killed some paper with a couple of boxes. It's nice to not have to be concerned that I can't easily get more.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I still have some calibers I want to stock pile. Others only if there is a half price sale. I had prepped some additional amounts in case Trump did not win so I am set with the basics. I am curious to see if mags drop in price also. I just have to fish those fire arms out of Lake Erie. Damn boating accident.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

On the advise of a friend I started buying 45 acp and 9mm at Walmart. They either would up the price or run out. They seem to be back in stock but we have to add 9% sales tax so it's cheaper to pay shipping.



wesley762 said:


> I have given up on buying locally with Ammo. I have found a few brands that I have decided to stick with because they just work. I can pick it up locally but I end up paying anywhere from 7 to 20 cents a round more. I Have stopped buying 3 or 4 boxes at a time because I am saving alot just buying bulk online.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I have not noticed any sort of a drop in prices yet. Prices clearly went up the couple months before the election, but seem to be staying about the same. I buy ammo on-line and locally when I find a good deal. The last local buy I made was for some gold dot .357 HP for half price. I took all 6 boxes that they had remaining as the ammo shoots well enough for me.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I was just at the LGS, a 20 round box of 7.62x54R FMJ repackaged Tula was $12.95.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

stowlin said:


> On the advise of a friend I started buying 45 acp and 9mm at Walmart. They either would up the price or run out. They seem to be back in stock but we have to add 9% sales tax so it's cheaper to pay shipping.


Exactly. I have seen the Cabelas and Sportsmen Warehouse BlackFriday adds, the Ammo that they have "On Sale" is still more expensive than buying online. than add sales tax on top of that.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Steve40th said:


> I am going to wait a while. Still too much uncertainty and stupid people.


(Pssst Steve-O, I'm just guessing but Uncertainty and Stupid People probably ain't going away...:vs_smirk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I buy on line for a price advantage. I also bid on bulk purchases from gun broker. However, the trade off is the lack of obscurity in your purchases compared to cash sales in your local store.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

I think the prices will pretty much stay where they are...they cant lower prices and still maintain the fat profit margin they currently have. Now as ammo gluts the market on some chamberings like 5.56 I could see the prices dropping a bit as the manufactures try to out compete each other but I dont think it will be significant. As the markets become saturated with ammo on the shelves prices may dip slightly over all. I think the odds of seeing 550 rounds of Federal Bulk 22 rim fire dropping from 28 bucks a box to under 20 wont ever be seen again...not in my life time! But who knows? Maybe we will get lucky! One thing is for sure, I would sure like to see Russian start importing sealed tins of 7.62x54R and it showing up on the shelves at the LGS for under 100 bucks again!


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

> Quote Originally Posted by stowlin View Post
> On the advise of a friend I started buying 45 acp and 9mm at Walmart. They either would up the price or run out. They seem to be back in stock but we have to add 9% sales tax so it's cheaper to pay shipping.


Man I caught 100 round containers of BrassMaxx by Tula (brass case, boxer primed and re-loadable) for 16.00 fun dollars instead of the usual 24.00 at walmart the other day on clearence sale...yeah I am that hater that bought all ten remaining boxes clearing that spot out on the shelf!!! I cant even buy a 100 pack of 115gr FMJ bullets to reload that cheap, so you know I pounced on that deal. The up side is I will soon have 1000 new once fired cases to reload! Plus I have yet to buy a box of that stuff that it didnt have 101-103 rounds in a "100 round box"!

A week or so earlier I also caught Winchester Turkey loads 3 inch Mags with 1 1/2 ounces of #4 shot in 15 round boxes for 1.50 a box. Yep, I loaded my cart up with everyone they had on the shelf at that price!!!

Man I love sales!!!


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Where's ammo prices going?...Same place as gun prices soon....Rock bottom...Here's a taste....

American Tactical aint much but a SUB 300$ AR ?


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

One thing is certain, the ammo will be available for purchase, and probably at a reasonable price ASAP; and it is all because Heil Hillary was rejected, by so many people.:vs_karate:


----------

